# new wings



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

my buddy and i created some new plow wings for my 48" polaris plow. they add about 3" off each side. they are made of 1/2" plastic that was from the boards of a ice hockey arena. let me know what you guys think


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Pretty cool! Let us know how they work out.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Those are awesome. The sidewalk killer.wesport


----------



## diamondwash (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG! that is cool I do sidewalks with my 52" polaris plow and I always wanted to put wings on it, any more pics? I would like to build the same thing please.


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

I havent got it back yet. These are the ones my buddy sent me. But i will definatley take some when i get it and re-post


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

You'll find that by not having the wing tapered on the front that it's going to get hung up on the cracks while you pushing and try to rip itself from your mount. I tapered mine from about an inch and a half at the front to zero at the cutting edge of the blade. Don't worry it'll hold the snow . Now I can't see the front but you'll need to triangulate the front of the wing back to the blade face. Just like the big boys, these take alot of abuse. There really nice for cleaning along the bottom of a step or along a curb as long as there not pointed towards the curb. Man can a caught wing ever break things.


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Finally have some picks of the plow mounted! added 4" to each side, making it 56"wide. I pushed some stones yesterday and learned i have to taper and curve the bottom of the wings but she is deff ready for some snow!:redbounce


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks good, but i reall hope those things are flexible. Imagine, having the blade angled, the one wing will point right at an obsticle, meaning it will stop, now what. I would bevell them. They also have to be flexible, because, imagine you blade is not angled and you hit something, your plow will trip, but the wings are now causing it not to trip. Scary. let us know how they work.


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

just a quick update. i tapered the wings down 1 1/2" from front to the bend. hopefully that will help a little bit. i also added the warn adjustable plow feet. the last ones i had couldnt adjust so i was always leaving a bit left in the driveway. snow in the forcast for the weekend but not enough to push around. happy plowing all!


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

You'll find with the tapered edge and a radius front that the plow won't catch as much. the wings will lift the plow over some of the obstructions.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what happens when ya trip the blade??????????????????????


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

i only tripped the blade once last year. so im not worried.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea but now you have more weight ah forget it


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

i guess i will jsut have to hold on tight!


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

UPDATE: wings have been working great all winter. until i hit a frozen snow bank and basically ripped them off. im going to add another bracket towards the bottom. i think that was the problem. BTW havent tripped the plow once.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

its too dam heavy to trip hahahaa


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Can't be much different than a vee plow tripping while in the scoop position.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

tcfirerescue13;1231903 said:


> UPDATE: wings have been working great all winter. until i hit a frozen snow bank and basically ripped them off. im going to add another bracket towards the bottom. i think that was the problem. BTW havent tripped the plow once.


I saw this thread and when I saw the pics, my first thought was, those won't last long. He'll rip them right off the blade. Talk about a bulls eye!


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

2 things: 1- how can the plow be too heavy? each wing weighs less than 4lbs. and 2 - they part that failed was the bracket. the wing part itself is still completely intact.


----------

